# Dino's new RGA 8 string guitar.



## Rick (May 16, 2009)

Here are a couple of pre-paint pics he sent me. He'll send me pics of the finished product later.


----------



## liamh (May 16, 2009)

Awesome!
RGA is my favourite ibanez shape


----------



## TomAwesome (May 16, 2009)

What kind of wood are the body wings? I think you told me Dino said it was mahogany, but that looks awfully light for mahogany. It looks more like alder. It looks great either way, though.


----------



## yevetz (May 16, 2009)

win!


----------



## hmmm_de_hum (May 16, 2009)

Looks very cool, im intrigued about the offset fret markers, on the right hand side? interesting...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 16, 2009)

Cool stuff, thanks for the post up!


----------



## Spondus (May 16, 2009)

am i the only one who thinks the upper fret access looks a bit iffy?


----------



## Metal Ken (May 16, 2009)

Spondus said:


> am i the only one who thinks the upper fret access looks a bit iffy?



I dont think that really matters in this case.


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 16, 2009)

Metal Ken said:


> I dont think that really matters in this case.


yeah was going to say the same thing lol

looks nice so far


----------



## Harry (May 16, 2009)

Looks fantastic, absolutely no complaints about that.


----------



## Adamh1331 (May 17, 2009)

Nice!!!


----------



## Mattmc74 (May 17, 2009)

Thats bad ass!


----------



## vontetzianos (May 17, 2009)

That looks awesome. There's a custom one on here that's being sold just like that.


----------



## HumanFuseBen (May 17, 2009)

looking good so far, although the high frets access does look shady.. wonder what finish this will be?


----------



## JakeRI (May 17, 2009)

its way more sleek and slender then the standard RG 8 string, its much sharper. Cool guitar


----------



## TheSixthWheel (May 17, 2009)

Looks sensational.  Thanks Rick.


----------



## Apophis (May 17, 2009)

Pure win  looks just great


----------



## Sponge (May 17, 2009)

Oh man, the future could be exciting.

Fear Factory is back. But not like before.

Gene Hoglan - Strapping Young Lad, on drums
Byron Stroud - Strapping Young Lad, on bass
Dino Cazares - Back with Fear Factory!
Burt C Bell - Vocs

This with 8 strings just sounds like a recipe for some very good heavy metal.


----------



## Sebastian (May 17, 2009)

Sponge said:


> Fear Factory is back.


 




Oh.. thats a nice guitar


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 17, 2009)

Sponge said:


> Oh man, the future could be exciting.
> 
> Fear Factory is back. But not like before.
> 
> ...



I heard it wasn't actually FF, but a new project all together.


Sick axe btw, look forward to seeing it finished.


----------



## Rick (May 17, 2009)

It is actually FF. 

He told me it's going to be "a dark metallic green with tiny flakes."


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 17, 2009)

Rick said:


> It is actually FF.
> 
> He told me it's going to be "a dark metallic green with tiny flakes."



Double awesome, it will be good to see an RG8 that isn't black


----------



## Rick (May 17, 2009)

Yeah, that was something he mentioned.


----------



## Scarpie (May 17, 2009)

TomAwesome said:


> What kind of wood are the body wings? I think you told me Dino said it was mahogany, but that looks awfully light for mahogany. It looks more like alder. It looks great either way, though.



dino did have mahogany wings in most of his guitars but this looks too smooth (grainless) to be alder. it's lack of or smooth grain to be better put, makes it look like basswood


----------



## MTech (May 17, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> I heard it wasn't actually FF, but a new project all together.


I've been hearing it is FF but that it, "should be something else" and talks of lawsuits because it's "50% of the original members now where as before it was 75% (majority) so they could do whatever they wanted."





I do think this lineup can/will represent the FF name extremely well and take it back to the earlier days where it was more metal and less mainstream sounding.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (May 17, 2009)

maybe a ressurection of the death metal FF days? =D


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (May 17, 2009)

Looks really cool


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 17, 2009)

Rick said:


> It is actually FF.
> 
> He told me it's going to be "a dark metallic green with tiny flakes."


flake finishes ftw!!! that's going to be awesome


----------



## Decipher (May 18, 2009)

Rick said:


> It is actually FF.
> 
> He told me it's going to be "a dark metallic green with tiny flakes."


Damn, that'll look awesome!! I can hardly wait to see it finished.

I think it looks like Basswood wings too. Intersting his RGA8 has dual truss rods........


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (May 18, 2009)

Looks friggin awesome!


----------



## Rick (May 18, 2009)

D-EJ915 said:


> flake finishes ftw!!! that's going to be awesome



They're gonna be real small.


----------



## Scarpie (May 18, 2009)

i personally never liked dino's tone after Demanufacture. loved his music but man did the tone just change once he started with 7 strings. even obsolete hurt my ears. he went from mahogany bodies to basswood, and i haven't been happy with him since. hahaha


----------



## TomAwesome (May 18, 2009)

Scarpie said:


> i personally never liked dino's tone after Demanufacture. loved his music but man did the tone just change once he started with 7 strings. even obsolete hurt my ears. he went from mahogany bodies to basswood, and i haven't been happy with him since. hahaha



Actually, I think most of his LACS guitars are maple neck-through with mahogany wings. His first few might have been basswood for all I know, though.


----------



## MTech (May 18, 2009)

TomAwesome said:


> Actually, I think most of his LACS guitars are maple neck-through with mahogany wings. His first few might have been basswood for all I know, though.



^exactly. Maple Necks and mahogany wings/bodys. The only other things he's said that I've heard is different woods for inserts on the neck like purpleheart etc.. Obviously production ones were more than likely basswood, but all or at least most of his customs have been mahogany.


----------



## Rick (May 18, 2009)

Just got this text from Dino with some specs for you.

"_5 piece maple-bubinga neck thru, wings are light mahogany, rosewood fretboard with jumbo frets."_


----------



## Shannon (May 18, 2009)

Cool guitar, but I can't help thinking how awesome an 8-inline reverse headstock would be. The current 4+4 headstock just screams "Gumby" to me.


----------



## Bobo (May 18, 2009)

Rick said:


> Just got this text from Dino with some specs for you.
> 
> "_5 piece maple-bubinga neck thru, wings are light mahogany, rosewood fretboard with jumbo frets."_



Bitchin. 27" I guess? Any word of 8's for use with FF or new DH? Thought I read about more 8 string songs in the new DH cd.


----------



## drmosh (May 19, 2009)

Shannon said:


> Cool guitar, but I can't help thinking how awesome an 8-inline reverse headstock would be.



really? I think it would probably look ridiculous


----------



## rgk7 (May 19, 2009)

Shannon said:


> Cool guitar, but I can't help thinking how awesome an 8-inline reverse headstock would be. The current 4+4 headstock just screams "Gumby" to me.



And I wonder why he didn´t get a gumby reverse one like Buz McGrath´s 8 string RGA got


----------



## canuck brian (May 19, 2009)

drmosh said:


> really? I think it would probably look ridiculous










Kinda surprised Dino went the rosewood route with the fretboard.... Is this thing getting an 8 string Blackout?


----------



## larry (May 19, 2009)

isn't it about time dino got a signature model???
i mean come on, at this point dino has sold enough records cumulatively
to warrant one. not to mention the long term loyalty to ibanez and the guy
is responsible for lighting the guitar fire under so many players' respective butts
including mine!!!

even if dino's never gone gold, the man is a legend by now and his playing style is
immediately recognizable. get an auditorium packed full of 7 string players and ask
if anybody knows who dino cazares is and almost all of 'em are gonna raise their hands.

but the point of this reply is, ibanez still has a chance at the $4k i've got saved up for a pair of shermans if this particular RGA8 is released as is but with EDGE PRO 8 option.

who's with me??


----------



## TomAwesome (May 19, 2009)

Dino has said before that he prefers access to the custom shop to having a signature model.


----------



## skinhead (May 20, 2009)

Id go with a standard bridge, to mantain a little more the sustain


----------



## Rick (May 20, 2009)

Shannon said:


> Cool guitar, but I can't help thinking how awesome an 8-inline reverse headstock would be. The current 4+4 headstock just screams "Gumby" to me.



I'd be fine with that. 



Bobo said:


> Bitchin. 27" I guess? Any word of 8's for use with FF or new DH? Thought I read about more 8 string songs in the new DH cd.



Yes. He's using 8s on both. 



canuck brian said:


> Kinda surprised Dino went the rosewood route with the fretboard.... Is this thing getting an 8 string Blackout?



That looks cool. I'm assuming it will.



larry said:


> isn't it about time dino got a signature model???
> i mean come on, at this point dino has sold enough records cumulatively
> to warrant one. not to mention the long term loyalty to ibanez and the guy
> is responsible for lighting the guitar fire under so many players' respective butts
> ...



I am but it'll never happen. 



TomAwesome said:


> Dino has said before that he prefers access to the custom shop to having a signature model.



Yep.


----------



## Shannon (May 20, 2009)

canuck brian said:


>



That kicks supreme ass!


----------



## LordCashew (May 20, 2009)

Shannon said:


> Cool guitar, but I can't help thinking how awesome an 8-inline reverse headstock would be. The current 4+4 headstock just screams "Gumby" to me.



Is that a Halo?


----------



## Sebastian (May 20, 2009)

larry said:


> even if dino's *never* gone gold



You sir are OBSOLETE !



Rick said:


> Yes. He's using 8s on both.



There goes my plan of playing the whole FF discography 



Rick said:


> I am but it'll never happen.



Just like Dino playing with Burton again 









*Dino Cazares Sig Ibanez would be the Only Ibanez Sebastian would ever consider to play.. and the "Digimortal FF" LACS


----------



## CynicEidolon (May 20, 2009)

LordIronSpatula said:


> Is that a Halo?




Lol.


----------



## drmosh (May 20, 2009)

canuck brian said:


> Kinda surprised Dino went the rosewood route with the fretboard.... Is this thing getting an 8 string Blackout?



I stand absolutely corrected. That looks great


----------



## SupaCoolMan2005 (May 20, 2009)

Hey! Dino doing the same style of headstock that on my 8 string im building


----------



## AxeGuru (May 20, 2009)

Scarpie said:


> i personally never liked dino's tone after Demanufacture. loved his music but man did the tone just change once he started with 7 strings. even obsolete hurt my ears. he went from mahogany bodies to basswood, and i haven't been happy with him since. hahaha



I'm the complete opposite , one of my fave tones. 
Imo, apart from droping from B to A on Obsolete, Dino's tone only changed on Digimortal, which we? know why.. 
I dunno about wood selections but the only thing different I know of after Demanufacture was him leaving ESP (same config but 6 strings) for Ibanez in '96 (Christian did the same for bass untill the Fender switch in '98). His Marshall rig was still the same from '92-'99.


----------



## Scarpie (May 20, 2009)

dino's tone was not the same on obsolete. ofcourse this is all subjective. i loved it on demanufacture. but the low end punch and feel were gone. when he played open chords on demanufacture, they were just massive!!! ie replica, body hammer. that was gone on obsolete. his guitar sound just had no punch with open chords in comparison to demanufacture. plus obsolete's tone was a lot muddier and dirtier. he didn't have access to emg's when obsolete was recorded.


----------



## Rick (May 21, 2009)

He's used EMGs for years. There's videos of him with EMGs while he was using ESPs.


----------



## Ben.Last (May 21, 2009)

Am I mistaken or is the headstock actually the 8 string iceman headstock???


----------



## GazPots (May 21, 2009)

The ibanez 8 string models all have the icemans headstock.


----------



## AxeGuru (May 21, 2009)

Scarpie said:


> ofcourse this is all subjective.


 



Rick said:


> He's used EMGs for years. There's videos of him with EMGs while he was using ESPs.


----------



## CAPTAIN SARG (May 21, 2009)

GazPots said:


> The ibanez 8 string models all have the icemans headstock.



isnt the iceman headstock the same as the rg headstock?


----------



## TomAwesome (May 21, 2009)

CAPTAIN SARG said:


> isnt the iceman headstock the same as the rg headstock?



Not quite, no. I think the Iceman headstock is generally a bit wider and more rounded off at the points.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 21, 2009)

CAPTAIN SARG said:


> isnt the iceman headstock the same as the rg headstock?



Nope, the Iceman headtsock is a slightly different shape, and 3x3


----------



## Rick (May 21, 2009)

I told him his next 8 should be a reverse headstock. Naturally.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 21, 2009)

*drooling*


----------



## Scarpie (May 22, 2009)

Rick said:


> He's used EMGs for years. There's videos of him with EMGs while he was using ESPs.



true but during obsolete's recording, emg 707's didnt' exist yet iirc


----------



## Rick (May 22, 2009)

That's true.


----------



## AxeGuru (May 22, 2009)

Scarpie said:


> true but during obsolete's recording, emg 707's didnt' exist yet iirc



They sooo were out during the "obsolete era" . I know so cos my cousin bought one in '98, and Dino would of obviously had em before the masses, not to mention he partly designed it with EMG.


----------



## Scarpie (May 22, 2009)

whether they were available or not is debatable. but dino did in fact play ozzfest, and recorded obsolete with passive 7 string pickups. you also have to consider that obsolete came out in 98, but was recorded way before earlier that year possibly even 97.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 22, 2009)

^ ah...

the plot thickens... *strokes beard as if deep in thought*


----------



## AxeGuru (May 22, 2009)

Scarpie said:


> whether they were available or not is debatable. but dino did in fact play ozzfest, and recorded obsolete with passive 7 string pickups. you also have to consider that obsolete came out in 98, but was recorded way before earlier that year possibly even 97.



Your right about Dino using a stock? passive when he got his first 7 in 96 (*thinks of the the black w/black pickguard model) but ozzfest 97 hes seen with an EMG, I'm watching it now as I type (I have too much time on my hands) Even in the obsolete booklet it says EMG under endorsements



Rick said:


> I told him his next 8 should be a reverse headstock. Naturally.



with inline tuners regardless of it being neck heavy or not!.


----------



## Rick (Jul 7, 2009)

UPDATE: You people are fucking impatient.  

How's this for your update?


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jul 7, 2009)

Sweet baby Jesus.. thats fucking hot!!!!


----------



## Rick (Jul 7, 2009)

Yeah. I know.


----------



## ajdehoogh (Jul 7, 2009)

Looks sexy. Thanks Rick and Dino of course!


----------



## TomAwesome (Jul 7, 2009)

Tasty. Too bad the crackle doesn't really show up in those pictures. Or did he not end up getting that done?


----------



## Rick (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm gonna guess he'll get some better pics to me. These were just pics from his phone at their rehearsal space.


----------



## Sepultorture (Jul 7, 2009)

EMG's?

i dunno


----------



## Rick (Jul 7, 2009)

Only because SD had made him one set so he's waiting on some new ones.


----------



## larry (Jul 7, 2009)

Rick said:


> UPDATE: You people are fucking impatient.
> 
> How's this for your update?



dear god!

rick, you must thank dino for me. 

for a moment, i lost touch with reality--and
i believed for a brief second that ibanez released
that as one of dino's sigs. in that brief second i'd 
dreamt[sp] that i went to sam ash and bought 2 of
'em with my sherman fund cuz they were also
available with edge pro 8's.

but it was only...... a dream.


----------



## Rick (Jul 7, 2009)

I will pass on your thanks. 

My apologies to you about your dream.


----------



## larry (Jul 7, 2009)

no apologies necessary, it's all good.
hopefully ibanez will release it.
what i find odd is-- in japanese culture,
obligation and duty are a big deal. loyalty
is also well respected and rewarded.

i'm kinda surprised that ibanez hasn't given
dino a sig AND all access to the LACS.
unless Hoshino Gakki has no bearing on 
their US counterpart.

oh well, time to fire off another email.


----------



## Rorschach (Jul 7, 2009)

Thx Rick!

Looks awesome, pure win.


----------



## Rick (Jul 7, 2009)

larry said:


> no apologies necessary, it's all good.
> hopefully ibanez will release it.
> what i find odd is-- in japanese culture,
> obligation and duty are a big deal. loyalty
> ...



Couldn't tell you. He won't even tell me his endorsement deal. 



Rorschach said:


> Thx Rick!
> 
> Looks awesome, pure win.



Don't thank me, thank Dino. 

I'm just the dude posting his pics!


----------



## Bobo (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks Rick. That looks sweet, but it would be nice if he could get some better quality pics. We don't ask for too much do we?  But if it cuts into his rehersal time with FF, then fuck it, we need new FF naow!!!!


----------



## Rick (Jul 7, 2009)

I'll take some new FF over some goofy looking new guitar.


----------



## cow 7 sig (Jul 8, 2009)

i just jizzed my pants.fucking sexy.
thanks rick and dino,not for the stains


----------



## Rick (Jul 8, 2009)

Sure thing.


----------



## Jazzedout (Jul 8, 2009)

The color looks very boring... :/


----------



## Rick (Jul 8, 2009)

He just got it a couple of days ago. You'd have a better shot than me right now!


----------



## Drache713 (Jul 8, 2009)

Looks nice, also looks to be a longer scale than 27"...perhaps 28 5/8" or 30"?


----------



## BrainArt (Jul 8, 2009)

I want a LACS even more now!  That is sick, Dino that lucky bastard, lol.


----------



## rgk7 (Jul 8, 2009)

Hm nice!
I wonder what scale it is?


----------



## TomAwesome (Jul 8, 2009)

27" I think.


----------



## Wi77iam (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## loktide (Jul 8, 2009)

so can we hope on hi-res pix?


----------



## leandroab (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks Rick and Dino for making my day!


----------



## Rick (Jul 8, 2009)

loktide said:


> so can we hope on hi-res pix?



I'll try and see if he can take some better pics.


----------



## Rorschach (Jul 8, 2009)

Rick said:


> Couldn't tell you. He won't even tell me his endorsement deal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, I know. You´re dude bugging Dino for pics, and being successful about it


----------



## st2012 (Jul 8, 2009)

Love it.


----------



## TimSE (Jul 8, 2009)

i think its just me but i think that things butt ugly


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 8, 2009)

Oh my :|


*fap fap fap*


----------



## Xaios (Jul 8, 2009)

TimSE said:


> i think its just me but i think that things butt ugly



TBH, I'm not a fan either. I hate most green colours.


----------



## gatesofcarnage (Jul 8, 2009)

That guitar is fuckin tits!! But why no Blackout?!


----------



## GazPots (Jul 8, 2009)

gatesofcarnage said:


> That guitar is fuckin tits!! But why no Blackout?!



Earlier in the thread.......



Rick said:


> Only because SD had made him one set so he's waiting on some new ones.


----------



## larry (Jul 8, 2009)

Xaios said:


> TBH, I'm not a fan either. I hate most green colours.



it's not so much the color for me either-- 
i like it cuz it's a neck-thru RGA-8 with
just a bridge pup. 

the volume knob & fixed
edge kills it a little for me, but if ibanez
released it as a production model w/ trem
i would NOT kick it out of bed.


----------



## Rick (Jul 8, 2009)

larry said:


> it's not so much the color for me either--
> i like it cuz it's a neck-thru RGA-8 with
> just a bridge pup.



Pretty much me too. I'm not a huge fan of the color, I'd really like to see it up and close.


----------



## loktide (Jul 9, 2009)

c'mon those pics were taken with mobile phone camera... i'm sure it looks at least 1000x sexier in decent pics


----------



## kingpinMS3 (Jul 9, 2009)

that's a gorgeous guitar. tell dino i'm mad at him for never responding to the email i sent him on myspace. i know that fucker read it.


----------



## st2012 (Jul 9, 2009)

loktide said:


> c'mon those pics were taken with mobile phone camera... i'm sure it looks at least 1000x sexier in decent pics


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 12, 2009)

I love the inlays being on the bottom. Add a neck pickup, and you've got a winner!!


----------



## Prydogga (Sep 12, 2009)

Spondus said:


> am i the only one who thinks the upper fret access looks a bit iffy?


 
RGAs Don't have as good of access as RGs anyway.


----------



## tubarao guitars (Sep 12, 2009)

OKAY.
this thread is some few months old and i just discovered it today.
i just LOVE that RGA-8 and i'm planning building one to myself sometime soon.
but i was guessing:
why haven't you guys noticed/commented the DUAL TRUSS RODS????


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 12, 2009)

Dual trussrods aren't new to RG8s 

But the finish however


----------



## XeoFLCL (Sep 12, 2009)

Yeah dual trossrods are common actually in 6 string basses and beyond (used to have a 6 string infact, adjusting dual truss rods is tricky..) so it's nothing new


----------



## tubarao guitars (Sep 12, 2009)

okay.
i'm not saying it's a revolutionary brand new thing.
i'm saying it's the very first time i saw Ibanez using it in a LACS guitar.
gonna rule, BTW.
If somebody has a pic of other Ibanez guitars with dual trussrods, please post the link!


----------



## GazPots (Sep 12, 2009)

The Meshuggah LACS 8's have dual truss rods (at least the iceman models do for sure).


----------



## loktide (Sep 13, 2009)

does anybody have better quality pics of this guitar than the cellphone camera pics?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 13, 2009)

The only other photo I've seen of it is this one on his myspace, but you can't see much.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 15, 2009)




----------

